# Call of Duty WAW



## robmcgrail (Nov 23, 2008)

I meet the specifications for this game on Canyourunit.com But when i play i get a frame rate of about 9 fps. with settings as low a si can set them. i run Cod4 fine. just get slow laggy game play. any idea if theres a fix for this?


----------



## Bundo413 (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. I can run the game, but the gameplay feels like its progressing in slow motion. The frame rate is good, but it's like everyone forgot to take their vitamins. Setting the graphics to their lowest seems to alleviate the problem, but I know my PC can run this game on higher settings. Also, every time the game has to load an intro movie it stops responding unless I Alt-Tab or Ctrl-Alt-Del out of it and go back into it. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Rob, you really need to post spec- meeting spec is a bit vague. You dont say if its min or recommended. If min, you can play but it WILL be ob low and not fast, if its recommended, you will still find that settings may need to be low to get a good rate.
Bundo, your GPU has 256 mem, which just clears min spec, that may well be a limiting factor. Min CPU is a 3200, your 3000 is low. Seems like your spec is too low for the game, so short of an upgrade, its probably the best you can get.


----------



## robmcgrail (Nov 23, 2008)

ok heres my pc spec from canyourunit.com I accept i got a crap graphics card. but if you meet a games minimum requirments for a game then your system on low settings should run it fine. or the people selling the game are selling it with faulse marketing. But yeah, i stil think i should be getting more than 9fps on my system. i run cod4 fine... i know that doesnt relaly mean a whole lot, but still.


----------



## robmcgrail (Nov 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

CPU is fine, RAM is fine, OS is fine, so would suggest your graphics card - it's more or less minimum spec (Shader is minimum required).

Might be a good idea to think about upgrading the GFX card - I'm running the game using Geforce 8600 GTS 1.2GB (shared mem) - and runs nice and smooth


----------



## robmcgrail (Nov 23, 2008)

cheers. i think i might have to really. but its not right that i cant run a graphics card that at least meets the min spec with all the graphic settings right down low. Its getting people to buy it under faulse protenses and i find it really imoral.


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

I understand what you mean, but in future remember to consider the minimum specs and relate them to the information you now have for your PC - if they are ever similar to your system - forget it. I've also learnt the hard way!!

Look on nVidia website for list of gfx cards (usually listed in alphanumeric order - not best to worst unfortunately) and have a GOOD look around the internet for Gfx cards benchmarks/performance - there are some sites that give really good evaluations on cards - which are good which are not so good, etc.

Probably, the best card (for your current system and as an entry level card) to go for would be 8800GTS or higher, but if you are super rich, go for a complete upgrade (motherboard/PSU/CPU/GFX)

Hope I've helped in some way at least!!

All the best


----------



## robmcgrail (Nov 23, 2008)

yah cheers man. i think im just gonna upgrade my GFX i think my processor and stuff should sufice for the time being. any kinda idea what price id be looking to spend to get a gfx card that will keep me up dated for a few years?


----------



## moozer (Jul 3, 2005)

I have no idea where you are in the world bud, but here in UK, we have www.overclockers.co.uk, www.ebuyer.com and www.microdirect.co.uk - these are the 3 better ones I've seen lately.

Of you're in the US - www.newegg.com seems to be a popular one

The card I have now is good enough to play all the recent games smoothly - NFS undercover, Fallout 3, Far Cry 2, Left 4 Dead and Tomb Raider undercover - just got all these this week - all flawless, so I figure I've got a fair while until an upgrade!!

Pricewise - I paid £60 incl P&P for my 8600GT 10 months ago - prices may have fallen for higher spec cards now - so fish around - keep us posted on which cards you are considering and peeps on here will give you the lowdown on how the card is!!

Good luck hunting!


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

robmcgrail said:


> cheers. i think i might have to really. but its not right that i cant run a graphics card that at least meets the min spec with all the graphic settings right down low. Its getting people to buy it under faulse protenses and i find it really imoral.


In fairness, this IS minimum spec, so you can only expect min performance. I understand what you mean- min spec should be min to run it properly, not just a bit of movement on the screen.


----------

